# Need advice: Best outlet timer!



## Xer0420 (Apr 14, 2012)

Go to home depot or a local hardstore to get one they are pretty cheap, I got a surge protecter one for 20 bucks and it does 4 outlets on a timer and four always on. Been good so far. For ur lighting u should post what size tank and the wattage so more experienced ppl can help u out.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

THIS is the timer from Home Depot Xer mentioned. You're other options are the Coralife power center or the Zilla power center. Both the coralife and zilla come in digital or analog forms. You can also use single plug in timers like this.


----------



## mrduna01 (Nov 27, 2011)

I use the coralife and like it well enough. Iduring cleaning my filter I accidentally dump water on the thing, plugged in. It sparked and made this horrendous noise. I dried it out in the sun and gave it a try... Still works like a champ. So its pretty durable too.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Xer0420 said:


> Go to home depot or a local hardstore to get one they are pretty cheap, I got a surge protecter one for 20 bucks and it does 4 outlets on a timer and four always on. Been good so far. For ur lighting u should post what size tank and the wattage so more experienced ppl can help u out.


thank you Xer0420, if you dont mind me asking, could you tell me which specific outlet you bought? it sounds interesting



Basil said:


> THIS is the timer from Home Depot Xer mentioned. You're other options are the Coralife power center or the Zilla power center. Both the coralife and zilla come in digital or analog forms. You can also use single plug in timers like this.


thank you Basil, I actually checked these products out and was impressed with the Home Depot one but I was reading its content and mentioned not to be used with aquariums.. is it possible to still use it but have it plugged into a surge protector outlet??? 



mrduna01 said:


> I use the coralife and like it well enough. Iduring cleaning my filter I accidentally dump water on the thing, plugged in. It sparked and made this horrendous noise. I dried it out in the sun and gave it a try... Still works like a champ. So its pretty durable too.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Thank you mrduna01, I didn't see this product at my LFS stores. but tempted to get it online. I like your history with it and its in my second option if I can't use the Home Depot one. 

Is there anyone else who can give more insight for either the outlet-timers mentioned or other brands of outlet-timers which people use?


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

I really like the Everflourish timers i have("emt757a"). Cheap, small, accurate, advanced, just about perfect in every way. :icon_wink

I don't know if they make a US version.


----------



## evan.m (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the corallife digital power center. The timer switches failed in like 6 months.:angryfire. I would not recommend one, now its just a plain old power strip.


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there any outlet-timer with a surge protector installed in it?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I really have had good luck with everything except my Coralife Power Center. My favorite timers are made by Globe. They are digital with battery back up. They are great because if your power goes out for an hour, you don't need to adjust your lights back like a mechanical one. I have 3 now and none have had issues.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Best timer = aquarium controller. Apex or aquaontroller are good ones. I love mine. Best investment i made since the canister filter.


----------

